# Dexter knows how to make everything seem depressing.



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh the torment.










"You mean the sweater wasn't enough... the antlers, really?"









"REMOVE THIS INSTANT!"









"Is Christmas done yet?"









-more-


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Overexposed because my camera is junkie, but it pretty much captures his mood perfectly:



















The saddest reindeer of all:









Finally looking somewhat respectable:









-more-


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

"I'm gonna eat these antlers the second they come off."









"At least I got a new rope outta this."


















-Fin-

Haha, happy holidays everyone!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

what a cutie!! i had such a hard time picturing how big he was until these pictures. he looks so tiny in your signature picture. he really is a handsome reindeer (and doggie! )


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> what a cutie!! i had such a hard time picturing how big he was until these pictures. he looks so tiny in your signature picture. he really is a handsome reindeer (and doggie! )


Yea, his pictures are really misleading unless there's something to judge in them. When we first got him, we sent some pictures of him to friends and they thought he was a big puppy. Then they saw him, and were amazed at how tiny he was.

Example... he had a big head that always through people off:









Now he's actually pretty big (going on 40 lbs), but he looks small. I'm guessing because he's lost his puppy chub.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I am so in love with Dexter. He's on my "top ten dogs I want to steal" list.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> I am so in love with Dexter. He's on my "top ten dogs I want to steal" list.


Aww, hehe! Yeah, he's a total ham. If you guys met him, you'd want him even more. I've honestly never met a dog as loving as he is. He's so outgoing... whenever we go out, he wants to greet EVERYONE he sees. And whenever new guests have to leave, his cries and cries.

He's a total clown. All the 'regulars' at the dog park just adore him.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I wore a sweater with a thong once and I have to say my reaction was just the same. 

What an expressive pooch.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I wore a sweater with a thong once and I have to say my reaction was just the same.
> 
> What an expressive pooch.


I think Dexter stole it from you Curb!

Dexter looks so cute even though his face looks like it is saying take it off.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Soo cute!!! Love the pics you poor poor pup! LOL! 

Nessa


----------



## Azu (Nov 22, 2008)

hahahhaha these pictures just made my day a little brighter 
he looks so emo-liscious 
poor dexter...he puts up with so much


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

omg!! i LOVE that puppy picture!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Soo cute!!! Love the pics you poor poor pup! LOL!
> 
> Nessa


Haha, he's adorable. The guy makes you feel so guilty, but he only had that whole getup on for about 20 minutes.



Azu said:


> hahahhaha these pictures just made my day a little brighter
> he looks so emo-liscious
> poor dexter...he puts up with so much


He does. It's funny, most dogs would try and tear off the antlers/sweater. But he just stands really still and hopes that it'll go away.


----------



## DGB89 (Dec 18, 2008)

He's adorable in these pictures!
What is he (breed wise)?


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL.. Dexter is the happiest dog I've ever seen beside a christmas tree... LOL!!!

 He's such a cutie!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

DGB89 said:


> He's adorable in these pictures!
> What is he (breed wise)?


Thanks! Your guess is probably as good as mine. We know cattle dog, but everything else is a mystery. We think he's got Lab, Husky or Catahoula, maybe GSD, possibly St. Bernard. He's probably several generations of mutt. 



Mudra said:


> LOL.. Dexter is the happiest dog I've ever seen beside a christmas tree... LOL!!!
> 
> He's such a cutie!


Tell me about it - he can barely contain his joy. Hehe.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Jess the leg straps around his hoo hoo might be part of his bad mood.  just a thought
He is a very handsome dog though, grumpy or not.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Inga said:


> Jess the leg straps around his hoo hoo might be part of his bad mood.  just a thought
> He is a very handsome dog though, grumpy or not.


I thought those might be annoying when I first got the sweater, but I swear they are much looser than they appear. They are really soft and elastic, so they don't seem to cause any discomfort - though it certainly looks like a doggy thong in some of those pictures.

Haha, poor guy. First he was neutered, then forced to wear a cone, now this... 

When he sees the enormous pile of Christmas presents he's getting, I think he'll forget all about this.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL Well Dexter might hold it against you for awhile so be forgiving of any poor behavior that might arise. lol Lucky boy getting all those Christmas presents.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh the pain... oh the torture.... ooooooh.. looks like so much fun!!!

I wonder if those jackets come in XL...


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

"The saddest reindeer of all" That made me wanna laugh and cry at the same time! He is a beautiful dog. In the first couple pics one of his eyes looks red and one looks green- very X-Mas-y (might be my computer?)


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

JessRU09 said:


> Thanks! Your guess is probably as good as mine. We know cattle dog, but everything else is a mystery. We think he's got Lab, Husky or Catahoula, maybe GSD, possibly St. Bernard. He's probably several generations of mutt.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it - he can barely contain his joy. Hehe.



I really don't see cattle dog other than the blue eyes maybe...this might be a stretch, but I see lots of boxer in his face, a boxer/husky comes to mind every time I look at him. Meh...whatever he is, he's adorable.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> I really don't see cattle dog other than the blue eyes maybe...this might be a stretch, but I see lots of boxer in his face, a boxer/husky comes to mind every time I look at him. Meh...whatever he is, he's adorable.


Yeah, he really doesn't look like a cattle dog. But his siblings had the more standard Cattle Dog markings... and I mean Australian Cattle Dog, not Shepherd. I don't think they typically have blue eyes, but I'm not too well versed on the breed.

Boxer has always been a thought, since he's got similar colors as a few I've seen.



GroovyGroomer777 said:


> "The saddest reindeer of all" That made me wanna laugh and cry at the same time! He is a beautiful dog. In the first couple pics one of his eyes looks red and one looks green- very X-Mas-y (might be my computer?)


Haha, I usually fix his red eye/green eye thing in photoshop... but I decided to leave it since it _is_ X-mas-y. His solid blue eye always gets red eye in photos, while his other eye (which has a speck of brown on the top) always shines green with flash.



lizalots said:


> Oh the pain... oh the torture.... ooooooh.. looks like so much fun!!!
> 
> I wonder if those jackets come in XL...


If so, I might invest in another. The one I bought is supposedly a large, but it's a little more snug than I'd like around his chest. Apparently most dog clothes are made for uber tiny dogs, since I never really considered Dex to be large... at least not yet!


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> I am so in love with Dexter. He's on my "top ten dogs I want to steal" list.


Me too!!!!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

LMAO, poor Dexter. He doesn't seem so fond of dressing up


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd also like to point out that our Xmas tree looked a heck of a lot better before Dexter got neutered.

His cone pretty much demolished the lower half of the tree on a daily basis.


----------

